# husqvarna CZ 4817 Parts Compatibility



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a husqvarna and was wondering what other mower brands use the same parts. Maybe Craftsman, Poulan? Also are the Husqvarna part numbers the same as the Poulan or Craftsman part numbers? Also do you know if the cutting deck is the same on the 48" tractors as my zero turn mower. Do you know of any websites that list part Capatibility. Thanks for any help. Bob


----------



## deere245 (Oct 31, 2009)

AYP makes Husqvarna walk behind mowers. I am not sure about riders though. On a Husqvarna the part numbers start with a 539xxxxxx. I think some may begin with 532. Try dropping the 539 or 532. and search for the part number. AYP does make Craftsman and Poulan also.


----------

